# Contrepèteries...



## golf (22 Octobre 2001)

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que "la contrepètrie est un sport complet, en ce sens que travaillent aussi bien les muscles qui plissent le front sous l'effort de la réflexion, que le grand zygomatique.  De ce fait, elle est hautement recommandée pour le traitement des aigreurs d'estomac, stress, et spleens occultes", d'après Démocrite et Hippocrate

Alors deux possibilités s'offrent à vous...

- Pour les débutants : par exemple :

(contrepètrie belge) Il fait beau et chaud

ou encore :

Vive la France, malgré la paresse !

- Pour les "connaisseurs" : par exemple :

Le chemin propice qui mène à la Chaux-de-Fonds.

ou encore :

La cuisinière n'arrête pas de mastiquer, la sotte !


----------



## archeos (22 Octobre 2001)

Ayant été  la cible d'une contrepèterie de bas étage ce samedi par un gros pépère que je croyais mon ami visant une de mes passions, je m'abstiendrai quelque temps de répondre à ce forum


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Ayant été  la cible d'une contrepèterie...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Nous compatissons...
...d'Aix, bien sur !...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*
(contrepètrie belge) Il fait beau et chaud
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Golf ! tu es bon mais con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés....
thebig


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2001)

un classique parmis les classiques :

ça me brouille l'écoute !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
* par un gros pépère *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
...sur ce, je quitte discrètement...!!!


----------



## touba (22 Octobre 2001)

the best contrepétrie of the world !!! -&gt;
*Une escalope avec une salade*
hi hi hi...©


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Golf ! tu es bon mais con !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés....
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui, je suis bien d'accord, mais j'ai une excuse !...
Je suis assez fatigué, je viens à pied de la chine !...
















[22 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*the best contrepétrie of the world !!! -&gt;
Une escalope avec une salade
hi hi hi...©*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Non !... c'est de la cuisine... une escalope SUR une salade !...


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2001)

spécial connaiseur "une barrette de chite"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Une vieille comme le monde : "Une nichée de pinsons"
C'est ringue mais je n'ai que ça


----------



## jfr (23 Octobre 2001)

j'ai une grosse frite dans mon bock, disait le poète


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2001)

ça reste a prouver


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*ça reste a prouver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Macinside ! ça fait une plombe que je cherche.....sans trouver !!
Un indice ???


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2001)

je peeu pas te le dire ça risque d'être sensuré


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2001)

Flûte Macinside !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A 12 posts de mon millième, j'ai autre chose à faire que me torturer sur 4 mots qui me font trépigner...
A mon âge, l'arrêt cardiaque est fréquent


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2001)

Allez, un effort !...

Sa mère est folle de la messe.

Chaque soir, cette petite poule pondait quelque part.

Les linges en sèchant se mouillent les cordes.

Elle a lassé la pitié des moines !

Mefiez-vous des dons couteux !

Ce petit morpion habite à Madère.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Octobre 2001)

'soir!

Quoiqu'il en soit, le plus important dans tout ça est de toujours bien secouer les mites de ses habits !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2001)




----------



## roro (24 Octobre 2001)

pour les fans du père noel est une ordure (le film, pas la pièce), il y en a une excellente de Clavier/Katia : "elles habitaient des gites ignobles, quai branly"


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2001)

_L'Afrique a du mal à sortir du troc!_
_Je ne veux pas que l'étudiante laisse tomber ses mèches sur mes livres!_
_Le peuple en a assez de ces monts de Kaboul!_... Celui-là il est d'actualité...

J'en ai pleins d'autres tiré de _Sur l'album de la comtesse_ paru en 1988... C'est un recueil qui recense les contrepéteries parue dans le Canard Enchaîné...


----------

